# The Aldi satelitte dish ?? (Advice please)



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Hi

I was one of the one's who made the recent dash to purchase one,& I must say i'm reasonably impressed I have found about a 1,000 channels over 3 satelittes.

A lot of these are Duplicates (channels)... a lot of these are also scrambled,..ukgold etc.

On the front of the Tevion receiver is a flap with what looks like a card slot behind it,so I tried our sky card...There was no resistance in the slot & if I hadn't kept hold of the card it would have *just dropped* inside the receiver,anyone now what this slot's for?? :?

To get proper sky channels will I need a skybox & card & our dish going straight to the skybox :? ?


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

*Re: The Aldi satelitte dish ??*



moblee said:


> if I hadn't kept hold of the card it would have *just dropped* inside the receiver,anyone now what this slot's for?? :?


Hi Phil

It's for stuffing £20 notes into. The idea is that you keep putting one in every day and eventually the receiver will stop working. Then you bring it to me at Hamble for repair, I remove the £20 notes and you won't owe me anything for fixing it because I'll pocket the £20 notes. Good idea eh? :lol: :lol: :lol:



moblee said:


> To get proper sky channels will I need a skybox & card & our dish going straight to the skybox :? ?


Yes, but you'll need to keep the Aldi receiver because you'll find the Sky box very difficult to tune. What you do is couple up the Aldi receiver, set the dish then change over receivers.


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

*Re: The Aldi satelitte dish ??*



gaspode said:


> [It's for stuffing £20 notes into. The idea is that you keep putting one in every day and eventually the receiver will stop working. Then you bring it to me at Hamble for repair, I remove the £20 notes and you won't owe me anything for fixing it because I'll pocket the £20 notes. Good idea eh? :lol: :lol: :lol:


You're as mad as your wife 8O :lol: :lol:



gaspode said:


> Yes, but you'll need to keep the Aldi receiver because you'll find the Sky box very difficult to tune. What you do is couple up the Aldi receiver, set the dish then change over receivers.


I'll have to ask sky for a free box upgrade

...................................................................

And my quotes aren't working :!:


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

*Re: The Aldi satelitte dish ??*



moblee said:


> And my quotes aren't working :!:


They are now. :wink:


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

How do you do it Ken (Quote I mean) :lol: I've lost the knack :!:


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

I havent seen these receivers but it sounds like one of two things..
If it is exact card size then they have just used a front panel from a receiver that does usually take a card but not fitted any card reader in your version PLUS not bothered to block it off...

Or if it's thicker that a card, it will be a slot to take a "cam" a seperate plug in module for various different types of encryption.


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Took my Aldi kit back for a refund. Box is ok, but the rest of the kit is very poor quality. Bought the Maplin kit for £79.99, the kit is more substantial and have now learnt to set it up in about 5 minutes. Coupled with a Bush 12V freesat HD box it is great.
Gerry


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

GerryD said:


> Took my Aldi kit back for a refund. Box is ok, but the rest of the kit is very poor quality. Bought the Maplin kit for £79.99, the kit is more substantial and have now learnt to set it up in about 5 minutes. Coupled with a Bush 12V freesat HD box it is great.
> Gerry


I struggle to understand your logic Gerry. :?

Leaving aside the issues of Aldi dish quality, you buy a Maplin kit, the price breakdown of which consists probably 2/3 receiver and 1/3 dish, then you discard the receiver and use a HD receiver with it instead.
You've already conceded that the Comag receiver is good so why use a Bush HD receiver when (unless you've got a HUGE TV in the 'van) it's not likely to provide you with a discernibly better picture?
Wouldn't you have been better off just buying a dish and tripod?

Maybe there is some other advantage that I haven't picked up on? :?


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

gaspode said:


> GerryD said:
> 
> 
> > Took my Aldi kit back for a refund. Box is ok, but the rest of the kit is very poor quality. Bought the Maplin kit for £79.99, the kit is more substantial and have now learnt to set it up in about 5 minutes. Coupled with a Bush 12V freesat HD box it is great.
> ...


The advantage with the freesat box is that you have an interface identical to the one that you are used to at home, but can at any time turn it into a full time FTA box. Whilst I fully support the fact that picture quality on a small screen will not ne appreciably improved on a small screen TV by viewing HD, it will be improved by using HDMI.
The other benefit to me is that the Bush freesat box does not cost me anything.
I bought it purely because I wanted to experiment with satellite in the UK, don't watch TV outside the UK. Also wanted a kit that was very portable so the mini dish in the case was ideal. It is handy and works, but will wait to see what happens with Digital switchover before making the decision as to whether to invest in a full satellite setup.
Gerry


----------

